# Breeder/owner/handler...Ms. Lemon Chiffon did me proud!!!!!!!



## *Mooshka* (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations!! Absolutely beautiful!!! X


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I knew it, I knew it!!! I knew you could do it and you were going to do great!!!! You just have to keep smiling at that girl of yours! Congrats!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had no doubt at all that you would place ! She is too gorgeous to ignore!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats! she is so pretty. You look good too!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yippee! so, group fourth - she beat out the dawin boy in the breed competition?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

patk said:


> yippee! so, group fourth - she beat out the dawin boy in the breed competition?


No- he was pulled and did not show this afternoon. The BOB held no prestige, but the group placement more than made up for it.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you and lovely Pearl.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Exquisite! Congratulations!!


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

So proud of you both and happy for you! She is absolutely stunning! She is a credit to you, your breeding program and her sire and dam.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> So happy for you and lovely Pearl.


Thank you so much! I hope everything is ok with you. I scoured the crowds today and tomorrow looking for you.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Amazing achievment. Makes up for that first "fiasco-full" day, doesn't it? :lol:

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you so much! I hope everything is ok with you. I scoured the crowds today and tomorrow looking for you.


Sorry...that was to say yesterday and today. I am so tired...lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You both look beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

:cheers2::cheers2::dancing2: HUGE congrats! Pearly is indeed QUITE lovely!:adore:

Martha and the Charming Che


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I wish I could have been in your cheering section.


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations, Pearl did you proud. She looks so at ease and beautiful. Great handling on your part.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations! 
Pearl is so deserving -she is so beautiful!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aw, Pearly girl looked beautiful. And do I remember correctly that you were the poodle mama who was too nervous to go into the ring? If so, you sure got over that! You may have butterflies inside, but you look calm, cool, and collected on the outside. It is only fitting that you be out in the ring showing off the fruits off your labor.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Outstanding! Pearl is so lovely and refined and at the same time she seems strong. You did a great job handling her and how I wish I could have been there to clap for you two. Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all SO much! I appreciate everyone's kind comments!

I will try to get a couple of videos up on Youtube and post the links. I was a basket case the first day, shaking so badly I could not even show the judge Pearl's bite. But he was kind and patient and asked if he could do it. There were several ladies ringside generously giving me pointers for the next day and he stopped what he was doing, leaned way across the table, looked me in the eye and said "You did great and your girl looked fabulous!" He will be forever known as Mr. Kindness! And the next day's judge did not begin the group until the terrier group had been judged. While we were all waiting ringside, she was telling us stories that had us all laughing hysterically, so by the time we went in the ring, everyone was still comfortable and smiling at one another. This show was a wonderful and positive experience for me. And as for Pearl...she loves it so much, I a m pretty sure she could show herself. She just needs me there to be sure she does not wander off. LOL


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She's beautiful and so poised looking for the picture. Well done. Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Pearl!


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Pearl looks absolutely amazing! Congradulations!


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Way to go!


----------



## ososmart (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations on Pear's win. She looks magnificent and you looked like you enjoyed it as well. Way to go.


----------

